# skipped heart beats and magnesium--



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Hi: well, I went back to magnesium because nothing else worked and I seemed to be okay; in the past few days I have developed skipped beats which is occurring at night also. I am getting concerned and will eventually see a cardiologist. I am going on vacation today and suppose I could see a cardiologist on vacation if necessary and get an EKG to begin with. I am in my 50's and this is new. Can this occur with too much magnesium? thanks for your help.


----------



## Summer2002 (Aug 23, 2002)

Hi, Supposedly, the magnesium should be taken in a 2 to 1 calcium/magnesium ratio. Anybody who's taking mag should probably be taking at least some calcium unless their diet is just heavy in calcium. I take the calcium citrate and it doesn't cause the constipation like the calcium carbonate. BTW, your post caught my eye, because I have problems with irregular heartbeat at times. Heart tests were OK, as I hope yours are, so it's either the wrong calcium-mag ratio, GERD, caffeine, stress, etc.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

I get the skipping a lot, or have in the past. Most of the doctors I have gone to don't seem concerned, and never order tests, although I've had the tests for pre-surgery, and been ok. It can be very annoying, and alarming when it happens. I used to get many times a day in the past, but no longer do, although I will get once in while. I'd mention it to the doctor, and tell about the magnesium. The magnesium has not helped me with the C. I took for over a month, and no difference, so I quit taking. Works for some, so I guess you must need it. It's good to be able to find something that works on a continual basis.


----------



## Summer2002 (Aug 23, 2002)

Hi, Forgot to add that low potassium can cause skipped heartbeats. Often, just adding 1 banana a day to your diet will alleviate them. Other sources of potassium include: potatoes, citrus fruits, cantaloupe, tomatoes, all green leafy vegs, mint leaves and sunflower seeds. NOTE: Do NOT ever take a potassium supplement unless you have doctor's approval.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Hi: thanks for your input; wound up in the ER cause I was going on vacation and had an anxiety attack about the skipped beats and sometimes rapid heart rate; everything ok. Mag level normal as were all electrolytes. I do take Calcium(1500 mg daily) for bones and 800 mg mag. The doc suggested a halter monitor and i will think about that. I also take Ventolin Inhaler for asthma and am trying to cut it back a bit as I think it can cause rapid heart rate and arrhytmias although I have taken it for 20 years. Take care all.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Did you stop to think that because you take 1500 mg of calcium a day for you bones this could be the reason for the constiaption.Linda


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi, I have just come across this subject of missed heartbeats.I have ben taking a lot of antacid for wind and acid reflux, I have also been getting missed heartbeats since taking it. I seem to get a catch or something under my ribs then it seems to make my heart miss a beat or two! it gets worse as the day goes on especially after the main meal in the evening. Could the antacid be doing it or is it the wind and gas, I can hear it bubbling. I eat a banana every day as Summer sugested. What is this about magnesium and calcium, is it in the antacid?


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

How about charting all of your BP and Pulse readings and then going to the doctor for an opinion.Heart abnormalities can be a slight warning signal or they could be due other things that raise your pulse or have an effect on the heart.In the final analysis the heart won't care about what wore it out.If heart irregularities go on untended for a long enough time the heart begins to give out and then you have a heart condition that has become it's own medical condition.A lot of heart problems are difficult to catch in the early stages.So either wearing a hart monitor or keeping track of your vitals would be the only way to know for sure if your problem is some creeping heart/pulse/BP problem or a lack or excess of suppliments and other medications.Kamie


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Linda: I take Citracal(cal citrate): I have been constipated long before I began taking this a couple of years ago.


----------

